# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  يا علي أوصيك

## عماد علي

*
اضع هنا يوميا او على فترات متقطعة وصية من وصايا رسول الله ص للامام علي ع

يا علي اوصيك بوصية فاحفظها
عن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن علي بن أبي طالب عليهم السلام عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أنه قال: يا علي اوصيك بوصية فاحفظها فلن تزال بخير ما حفظت وصيتي.

يا علي:

 من كظم غيظا وهو يقدر على إمضائه أعقبه الله يوم القيامة آمنا وإيمانا يجد طعمه.
*

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيي عماد 
ومرحوم الوالدين ويعطيك العاافيه 
طرح مميزوانشاء الله الاكل يستفيد 
من وصايا الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله 
من المتابعين انشاء الله 
موفق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*طرح قيم وراائع جدااا*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*جزيت خيراً*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي



----------


## عماد علي

*فرح*

*شذى الزهراء ع*

*كميل الفضلي*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي: 



من لم يحسن وصيته        عند موته كان نقصا في مروته

.
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو باسم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راائع*
*موفق لكل خير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جزالك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*تشكر ابو  باسم  على  المواضيع  المتميزة* 


*ابو  طارق*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم الشريف * 

*السلام عليك  يا ابا الحسنين  علي بن ابي طالب * 

*قال  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه واله {  يا علي انت تعلم الناس  من بعدي ما لا يعلمون }* 

*عماد علي * 


*يعطيك العافيه * 

*ورحم الله والديك * 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*عفاف الهدى

شذى الزهراء ع

محمود سعد

sweet magik


* 

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:

*


أفضل الجهاد من        أصبح لا يهم بظلم أحد

.

----------


## فرح

مشكوور ابوباسم
وجزاك الله خير ،،مرحووم الوالدين 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم 

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ودفع عنكم البلاء 

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جزيت خيرااا*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*فرح

صمته جرحني

شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي..


.
*

----------


## عماد علي

يا علي:




* من خاف الناس        لسانه فهو من أهل النار


.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام على سيدي ومولاي أمير المؤمنين وسيد الوصيين أبي الحسنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي ابو باسم

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*





* شر الناس من أكرمه الناس اتقاء شره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على علي أمير المؤمنين* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه* 
*تحيااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع 


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*




* شر الناس من باع آخرته بدنياه.*
* وشر من ذلك من باع آخرته بدنيا        غيره

.
*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

سلام الله على ابا الحسنين 

الله يعطيك العافية 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## عماد علي

*نور الهدى



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*


* من لم يقبل العذر من متنصل صادقا كان أو كاذبا لم ينل        شفاعتي

.
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ابو باسم*
*دمتـ بخير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:

*
* إن الله عزوجل أحب الكذب في الصلاح وأبغض الصدق في        الفساد

.*

----------


## فرح

احسنت خيي ابو باسم
بارك الله فيك 
ويعطيك العاافيه 
وجعلنا الله واياكم من المتمسكين
 بولاية وحبة اهل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله 
عليهم السلام ورزقنا في الدنيازيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام الله على أمير المؤمنين علي...*
*جهد راائع*
*بوركت يمناك اخي الكريم*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
وجزاك الله خير
على لمجهود القيم
تحياتي

----------


## عماد علي

*فرح*

*شذى الزهراء ع*

*موني*


* كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*





* من ترك الخمر لغير الله سقاه الله من الرحيق المختوم،*
 * فقال علي (عليه        السلام): لغير الله ؟ ! قال: نعم،*
 * والله من تركها صيانة لنفسه يشكره الله على        ذلك*

*.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والنعم بالله*
*كلام درر ونور من نور* 
*في ميزان الاعماال*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*كلمات   في غاية  الروعه * 


*وكيف لا  وقائله  علي ابن ابي طالب   عليه السلام * 


*يعطيك العافية   اخي  عل الموضوع   نحن في انتظار  القادم * 


*تحياتي   وتقديري  لك*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع*

*sweet magic*




*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*




* شارب الخمر كعابد وثن

.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرج الله همك بحق أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلامـ*
*في ميزان حسناااتك ياارب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

يسلمــــــــــــو..

----------


## عماد علي

*


*
* شذى الزهراء ع

وردة حلاوية


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*ياعلي*


* شارب الخمر لا يقبل الله عز وجل صلاته أربعين        يوما، فإن مات في الاربعين مات كافرا.*

----------


## سماهر

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ماقصرت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صلى الله عليكـ يارسول الله وعلى وصيكـ ولي الله*
*تسلمـ اخوي ع الموضوع القيمـ*
*جزاك الله خيراا ع التوواصل*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*سماهر

شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*


* كل مسكر حرام وما أسكر كثيرة فالجرعة منه حرام*

*.*

----------


## منير البحراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وإلعن أعدائهم

جزاك الباري خيرا أخي عمـاد علي

----------


## عماد علي

*منير البحراني


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي: 
*


*       جعلت الذنوب كلها في بيت وجعل مفتاحها شرب الخمر
**.*

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صل على محمد و آله الطاهرين
بارك الله فيك يا ابو باسم على الوصايا المباركة .
سلمت يمناك  ويعطيك العافية يارب.

----------


## فرح

جزاك الله الف خيييييييير
ومرحوم الوالدين
يعطيك العافيه خيي ابو باســــــم
دمت في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهمـ*
*جزيت خيرااا ابو باسمـ*
*لاحرمنااا الجديد*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم الشريف  


يعطيك الف  عافيه  


على المجهود الرائع  اخوي  ابو باسم  

رحم الله والديك 

ماننحرم  جديدك  وجديد   هذا الموضوع 


تحياتي وسلامي لك

----------


## عماد علي

*نور الولاية

فرح

شذى الزهراء ع

sweet magic


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:


*
* يأتي على شارب الخمر ساعة لا يعرف فيها ربه عزوجل

**.

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*بارك الله فيك ابو باسم*
*موفق لكل خير* 
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع

*

 * كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:





إن إزالة الجبال الرواسي أهون من إزالة ملك مؤجل لم تنقص أيامه.


.
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم الشريف * 

*ابو باسم * 

*تسلم   اخوي  على المجهود   القيم * 

*ما حرمنا  الله   موضيعك * 


*رحم الله والديك * 

*تحياتي وسلامي لك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلامـ على محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى عليهمـ ازكى التحية والسلامـ*
* لاهل بيت الله الكرامـ*
*موفق خيي ابو باسمـ ع تواصلك القيم*
*مجزيء خير ان شاء الله*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*sweet magic

شذى الزهراء ع

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي: 
*


* من لم تنتفع بدينه ودنياه فلا خير لك في مجالسته، ومن لم يوجب لك فلا توجب له        ولا كرامة

**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام على ابا الحسن علي بن ابي طالب ..*
*رائعه هذه الوصايا ..*
*بانتظاار المزيد منهاا ..*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:*


* ينبغي أن يكون في المؤمن ثمان خصال:

*
* وقار عند الهزاهز،

*
* وصبر عند البلاء 

*
*وشكر        عند الرخاء،

*
* وقنوع بما رزقه الله عزوجل،

*
* ولا يظلم الاعداء،

*
* ولا يتحامل على        الاصدقاء،

*
* بدنه منه في تعب،

*
* والناس منه في راحة**

.
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*
*نصيحه قيمهـ و راائعهـ*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي



----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع

كميل الفضلي


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*

 

 

* أربعة لا ترد لهم دعوة:*

* إمام عادل،

*
* ووالد لولده،

*
* والرجل يدعو لاخيه بظهر        الغيب،

*
* والمظلوم،
 يقول الله عزوجل: " وعزتي وجلالي لانتصرن لك ولو بعد        حين** ".*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ونعم بالله ..الله ينتقم من كل ظالم بحق امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*تسلم ابو باسم ع الدرر*
*وكل عام وانت بخير*
*نسـألكم الدعاء*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع
وكل عام وشيعة الزهراء ع بألف خير
ومتباركين بمولد زهرة الاكوان مولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:


 ثمانية إن اهينوا فلا يلوموا إلا أنفسهم:*

* الذاهب إلى مائدة لم يدع إليها 
*

*       والمتأمر على رب البيت، 
*

*وطالب الخير من أعدائه، 
*

*وطالب الفضل من اللئام، 
*

*والداخل بين إثنين في سر لم يدخلاه فيه، 
*

*والمستخف بالسلطان، 
*

*والجالس في مجلس        ليس له بأهل، 
*

*والمقبل بالحديث على من لا يسمع منه

**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*جزيت خيرا ع الوصاياا الراائعه*
*بانتظاار المزيد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

* يا علي:*


*  حرم الله الجنة على كل فاحش بذي لا يبالي ما قال ولا ما قيل        له**
.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جزيت كل خير ابو باسم ع الطرح*
*موفق بحق امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*تقبل مروري ..*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:*







*        طوبى لمن طال عمره وحسن عمله*

*

.*

----------


## مجد0

مشكووور خيي عماد 
ومرحوم الوالدين ويعطيك العاافيه 
طرح مميزوانشاء الله الكل يستفيد 
من وصايا الرسول الاعظم( صلى الله عليه واله )
 وأنا شاكر لك مواضيعك في هذا المجال
موفق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*جزاك الله خيرا ابو باسم*
*لاعدمنااا المزيد*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*مجد

شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*


* لا تمزح فيذهب بهاؤك،*
* ولا تكذب فيذهب نورك،*
* وإياك وخصلتين:*

* الضجر والكسل،*

*        فإنك إن ضجرت لم تصبر على حق*
* وإن كسلت لم تؤد حقا**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام على فحل الفحول وزوج البتول علي وصي الرسول*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ابو باسم*
*موفق لكل خير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*


*        لكل ذنب توبة إلا سوء الخلق،
 فإن صاحبه كلما خرج من ذنب دخل في        ذنب**

.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صلـ على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهمـ اجعلنا من اصحاب الخلق الحسن بحق ابو الحسن علي عليهـ السلامـ*
*بوركتـ على الطرح الرااائع*
*في ميزااان الاعماالـ ياارب*
*دمتـ موفق*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع 


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي: 
*


* أربعة أسرع شئ عقوبة :

*
* رجل أحسنت إليه فكافأك بالاحسان إساءة 

*
*ورجل لا تبغي        عليه وهو يبغي عليك،

*
* ورجل عاهدته على أمر فوفيت له وغدر بك،

*
* ورجل وصل قرابته        فقطعوه

**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*السلام على علي أمير المؤمنين* 
*يعطيك العاافيه ابو باسم*
*دمت بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

يا علي: 






       من استولى عليه الضجر رحلت عنه الراحة
.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلامـ من نور* 
*مشكور ابو باسمـ على ماتقدمهـ من عبارات راائعه*
*الله يعطيكـ العاافيهـ*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع

وردة محمدية


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*


* إثنتا عشرة خصلة ينبغي للرجل المسلم أن يتعلمها على المائدة: 
* 
 *أربع        منها فريضة 
*
*وأربع منها سنة 
*
*وأربع منها أدب،*

* فأما الفريضة 

* 
*فالمعرفة بما يأكل 
*
*والتسمية 
*
*والشكر 
*
*والرضا.*

 

* وأما السنة 

* 
*فالجلوس على الرجل اليسرى 
*
*والاكل بثلاث أصابع 
*
*وأن        يأكل مما يليه 
*
*ومص الاصابع.*

 

* وأما الادب 

* 
*فتصغير اللقمة 
*
*والمضغ الشديد 
*
*وقلة        النظر في وجوه الناس 
*
*وغسل اليدين**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليهـ والهـ وسلمـ*
*سـلامـ الله على علي بن ابي طالب أمير المؤمنين*
*كلمــاتـ نـــور من نـور* 
**
*لاعدمنااااا جديدكـ*
*دمتـ بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*

شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو اخووي ابو باسم 
ويعطيك العافيه ،،مرحوم الوالدين 
جزاك الله خير 
موفق

----------


## عماد علي

*

فرح



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...


*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي: 
*


* خلق الله الجنة من لبنتين:*
* لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة 
*
*وجعل حيطانها الياقوت        وسقفها الزبرجد وحصاءها اللؤلؤ وترابها الزعفران والمسك الاذفر،*
* ثم قال لها:        تكلمي،*
* فقالت: لا إله إلا الله الحي القيوم قد سعد من يدخلني،*
* فقال الله جل        جلاله: " وعزتي وجلالي لا يدخلها 
مدمن خمر 
ولا نمام 
ولا ديوث 
ولا شرطي 
ولا        مخنث 
ولا نباش 
ولا عشار 
ولا قاطع رحم 
ولا قدري** ".*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

ابو باسم  


يعطيك الف عافيه  


السلام عليك  يا ابا الحسن  


رحم الله والديك  

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صل على نبيك المصطفى ووليهـ المرتضى وابنتهـ الطاهرة الزهراء* 
*وابناها الحسن المجتبى والحسين المصفى* 
*الله يعطيكـ الف عاافيه ابو باسمـ*
*في ميزااان حسناااتكـ ياارب*
*دمتـ باماان الباااري*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*


sweet magic

شذى الزهراء ع


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:


*

*        كفر بالله العظيم من هذه الامة عشرة:*
* القتال 
*
*والساحر 
*
*والديوث 
*
*وناكح المرأة        حراما في دبرها 
*
*وناكح البهيمة 
*
*ومن نكح ذات محرم 
*
*والساعي في الفتنة 
*
*وبائع        السلاح من أهل الحرب 
*
*ومانع الزكاة 
*
*ومن وجد سعة فمات ولم        يحج**.*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي: 
*


* لا وليمة إلا في خمس:*
* في عرس 
*
*أو خرس 
*
*أو عذار 
*
*أو وكار 
*
*أو زكار*
* فالعرس التزويج.*
*        والخرس النفاس بالولد*
*. والعذار الختان*
*. والوكار في شراء الدار*
*. والزكار الرجل        يقدم من مكة**.*

----------


## فرح

تسلم خيي عماد 
ويعطيك العافيه 
مرحوم الوالدين 
دمتم في امان لله وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*موفق ابو باسم ع الطرح*
*وكل عام وانت بالف خير*
*في ميزااان الاعماااال*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

فرح 

شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:* 


*لا ينبغي للعاقل أن يكون ظاعنا إلا في ثلاث:


 مرمة لمعاش،
 أو تزود لمعاد،
 أو        لذة في غير محرم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*
*الله يعطيكـ الف عاافيه*
*رحم الله والديكـ على التوااصل*
*لاعدمنااااااا جديدكـ*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو خيي ابو باسم 
يعطيك العاافيه ومرحوم الوالدين 
مـــــــأجورين خيي

----------


## عماد علي

*

شذى الزهراء ع


فرح



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...



*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي:*


* ثلاثة من مكارم الاخلاق في الدنيا والاخرة:*

* أن تعفو عمن ظلمك،*
* وتصل من قطعك،*
*        وتحلم عمن جهل عليك**.*

----------


## عماد علي

*

يا علي:



بادر بأربع قبل أربع:

شبابك قبل هرمك،

وصحتك قبل سقمك،

وغناك قبل فقرك،

وحياتك قبل موتك.


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*سلام الله على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرسالهـ* 
*ومعدن الحكمهـ ومختلف* *الملائكهـ*
*السلام على الرسول محمد وعلى ال بيته الطاهرين* 
*تشكر ابو باسم على التوااصل الحلوو*
*في ميزاان الحسنااات*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*









* كره الله عزوجل لامتي 
* 
*العبث في الصلاة،*
* والمن في الصدقة،*
* وإتيان المساجد        جنبا،*
* والضحك بين القبور،*
* والتطلع في الدور،*
* والنظر إلى فرج النساء، لانه        يورث العمى.*
* وكره الكلام عند الجماع، لانه يورث الخرس.*
* وكره النوم بين        العشاءين، لانه يحرم الرزق. 
*
*وكره الغسل تحت السماء إلا بمئزر. 
*
*وكره دخول        الانهار إلا بمئزر، فإن فيها سكانا من الملائكة.*
* وكره دخول الحمام إلا بمئزر.*  *        وكره الكلام بين        الاذان والاقامة في صلاة الغداة. 
*
*وكره ركوب البحر في وقت هيجانه.*
* وكره النوم        فوق سطح ليس بمحجر، وقال (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): من نام على سطح غير محجر        فقد برئت منه الذمة.*
* وكره أن ينام الرجل في بيت وحده. 
*
*وكره أن يغشي الرجل        امرأته وهي حائض. فإن فعل وخرج الولد مجذوما أو به برص فلا يلومن إلا نفسه.*
*        وكره أن يكلم الرجل مجذوما إلا أن يكون بينه وبينه قدر ذراع، وقال (صلى الله        عليه وآله وسلم): فر من المجذوم فرارك من الاسد.*
* وكره أن يأتي الرجل أهله وقد        إحتلم حتى يغتسل من الاحتلام، فإن فعل ذلك وخرج الولد مجنونا فلا يلومن إلا        نفسه. 
*
*وكره البول على شط نهر جار.*
* وكره أن يحدث الرجل تحت شجرة أو نخلة قد        أثمرت.*
* وكره أن ينتعل الرجل وهو قائم.*
* وكره أن يدخل الرجل بيتا مظلما إلا مع        السراج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهمـ صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهمـ*
*وصايا حكيمة رااائعهـ*
*الله يعطيكـ العاافيهـ*
*ماننحرم من الجديد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*
شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...


*

----------


## فرح

بارك الله في جهوودك الطيبه خي ابو باسم
جزاك الله الف خير 
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو باسم

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء الجنه ونعيمها

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## علوكه

مشكور اخوي عماد الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*فرح

أم الحلوين

علوكه


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

يا علي:






* آفة الحسب الافتخار.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلمت يمناك ابو باسم*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*

شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*

* من خاف الله عزوجل أخاف منه كل شئ.*
* ومن لم يخف الله أخافه الله من كل        شئ.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راائع ماتنثرهـ هنا من كلمات نورانيهـ*
*كل عام وانت بالف خير*
*وفي ميزان اعمااالك*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*

أم الحلوين

شذى الزهراء ع


 كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


*

----------


## عماد علي

يا علي:

 

* ثمانية لا تقبل منهم الصلاة:*

* العبد الابق حتى يرجع إلى مولاه،*
* والناشزة        وزوجها عليها ساخط،*
* ومانع الزكاة،*
* وتارك الوضوء،*
* والجارية المدركة تصلي بغير        خمار،*
* وإمام قوم يصلي بهم وهم له كارهون،*
* والسكران،*
* والزبين وهو الذي يدافع        البول والغائط**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*تسلم يدكـ اخوي على التوااصل الراائع*
*ربي يعطيكـ الف عااافيه*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


 كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

يا علي:


*
 أربع من كن فيه بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة:


 من آوى اليتيم، 

ورحم الضعيف، 

وأشفق على والديه، 

ورفق بمملوكه.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلام الله على رسوله وال بيته الاطهار*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه ع المجهود*
*دمتـ لكل خير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*
 




*  ثلاث من لقي الله  عزوجل بهن فهو من أفضل الناس:*



*   من أوفى الله بما افترض عليه فهو من أعبد الناس،*

*   ومن  ورع عن محارم الله فهو من أورع الناس،*

*   ومن قنع بما رزقه الله فهو من أغنى  الناس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*كلمااات نورااانيه قيمة*
*ربي يجعلها بميزااان الحسناات*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع*



*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو باسم

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:*





*ثلاث لا يطيقها أحد من هذه الامة:*


*المواساة للاخ بماله،* 


*وإنصاف الناس من نفسه،* 


*وذكره الله على كل حال،* 

*وليس هو " سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر "، ولكن إذا ورد على ما يحرم عليه خاف الله عزوجل عنده وتركه**.*

----------


## عماد علي

*
* يا علي: *



 ثلاثة إن أنصفتهم ظلموك: 


السفلة، 

وأهلك، 


وخادمك. 


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلام الله على امام المتقين علي عليه السلام*
*اشكرك اخي ابو باسم على تواصلك الراائع*
*لاعدمناا جديدك الطيب*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي



----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع


كميل الفضلي


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## عماد علي

*
يا علي


ثلاثة لا ينتصفون من ثلاثة: 

حر من عبد،

 وعالم من جاهل، 

وقوي من ضعيف.

*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على البشير النذير ابا القاسم محمد

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو باسم

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*يا علي:* 






*سبعة من كن فيه فقد استكمل حقيقة الايمان وأبواب الجنة مفتحة* *له:*


*من أسبغ وضوءه،* 


*وأحسن صلاته،* 


*وأدى زكاة ماله،* 


*وكف غضبه،* 


*وسجن لسانه،* 


*واستغفر لذنبه،* 


*وأدى النصيحة لاهل بيته**.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

سلمت يمناك ابو باسم

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين

 كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*كلمات حق ونور*
*احسنت الطرح ابو بااسم*
*وكل عام وانت بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## فرح

بارك الله فيك خيي ابو باسم
وجزاك الله الف خير 
مرحوم الوالدين 
ومبارك عليك الشهر الفضيل 
وجعلنا الله واياكم ممن ينالون رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى 
موفق

----------

